# Prop STOLEN



## Spartan005 (Mar 13, 2007)

So I woke up this morning in a great mood until I looked outside and noticed something.... my custom made 5' 9 inch tall zombie was gone. Someone thought it would be funny to steal all of my hard work and right about now I'm thrilled over it. 

Whoever did this is getting a tombstone of their own to go outside.


----------



## bignick (Sep 25, 2008)

I'm really sorry to hear that. I hate how ignorant people can be. I hope you find out who took it and settle the score. 

Again i'm really sorry.


----------



## Doc Doom (Aug 28, 2008)

Man that's a bummer!


----------



## Beth (Sep 27, 2005)

That freaking SUCKS!!!!


----------



## darkrosemanor (Oct 7, 2008)

Wow Spartan, that would definitely be enough to ruin my day. I'm so sorry.


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

People suck sometimes! Sorry to hear that, hope you find out who took it.


----------



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

Why do people do that?!?!

You know what really stinks about it is if they'd asked you about the prop I'm sure you would have been more than happy to take the time to tell them how you built it and how they could do it themselves!!

I hope you get it back and the person who stole it will get what they have coming as well.


----------



## kevin242 (Sep 30, 2005)

motherf... ather! Did you call the cops and file a report? They'll keep an eye out for it and nail whoever gets caught with it...


----------



## bignick (Sep 25, 2008)

I hope you see it on display somewhere so you can steal it back. The truth is its probably in some jerks garage and will end up getting thrown out or destroyed. 

Check Craigslist. Someone may be trying to sell it for a quick buck.


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

Try to look at the bright side: Talentless, mindless, useless, turds need props too.


----------



## Spartan005 (Mar 13, 2007)

Thanks a lot guys and bignick, I'll definetely check out craigslist, I wouldn't be surprised if that happened. What should I do with the rest of the props though? Leave them out and take my chances or what?


----------



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

Man that really sucks - this is why I'm hesitant to put anything out till the big day. I'm in a pretty damn good neighborhood and still had some Christmas stuff vandalized a few years back. Sad really that some people resort to this.

Now is it me or is the theft of Halloween related articles up this year higher than normal? I'm seeing a lot more reports online than usual. I know the economy's hurting and all and probably has a bit to do with it.


----------



## bignick (Sep 25, 2008)

Spartan005 said:


> Leave them out and take my chances or what?


You've been hit once so If it were me i would leave one of the cheaper props out and bring the rest in. If that dissapears then i wouldn't bring them out till the day of.



Terrormaster said:


> I know the economy's hurting and all and probably has a bit to do with it.


I wouldn't be surprised in the least.


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

As sad as it is, Anything you put out, hand made or not, should have your name on it so you can identify it to the police if you have too. Just saying its yours wont do it. And if you press charges make sure the "cost" of the item is as high as you can find it in a catalog or figure your time and materials to replace it. 
You can never find a lynch party when you need one.


----------



## Scary Godmother (Oct 13, 2007)

Wow, that stinks! I look out every morning now when I get up to make sure everything is where it should be. We just had a story on the local news from the next state over about a woman who had a bunch of her props stolen. The dopey woman who took them put them right up in her own yard! Moron, she got arrested and had her mug shot plastered all over tv and newspaper. I was cheering watching the story and was glad to see the owner got all her props back. Best of luck with yours, I hope it turns up.:jol:


----------



## ZombieLoveme (Jul 6, 2007)

I assure you that it is a teenager(s) in your neighborhood, ESPECIALLY if you live in a nice neighborhood.


----------



## Ghoul Friday (Oct 6, 2007)

It's just awful. I wouldn't attribute it to the economy, just plain selfishness. They see it, they want it, they take it. They are too lazy to do the work themselves, and probably think it's funny that they stole it. Did you happen to take any pictures of it? 

I would definately report it. And if you have pictures and the time, I'd put up flyers with the pic on it, if only to try and shame the people. 

We don't decorate the yard just for this reason. Any time we talk about it, we always say we'd need a fence and half joke that we'd put a GPS system inside the big props. Imagine their surprise when the owner shows up with the cops on their doorstep. 

I'm so sorry someone took your prop.


----------



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

You know what, I've been sitting on the fence about ordering and adding a webcam to my porch to monitor things (and well, webcast too)... I'm pretty much convinced I need one now for certain.


----------



## dynoflyer (Oct 8, 2006)

Man, everyone's worst nightmare! Sorry to hear you got ripped off, Spartan! Hope it turns up.


----------



## JohnnyL (Aug 17, 2006)

Sorry to hear about that! Hope all goes well, and create a tombstone about it! Also, keep your eyes open for it and maybe check Craigslist.

Hope it turns up or crawls back!


----------



## Lady Nyxie (Aug 30, 2006)

Sorry to hear. That sucks. 

Sounds like a new prop is in order... a hangman with a sign around his neck that says "thief".

Disclaimer: No, I am not suggesting murdering or in any way harming any other being.


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

Ya know that just pisses me off. People dont steal christmas stuff cuz its LAME. So your zombie must have been cool. Dude that sucks Im soo sorry.


----------



## Toktorill (Sep 15, 2007)

Damn, that sucks. I really hope you get your prop back!

I'm in a building so I can turn a key and lock the doors- but if I was doing a yard haunt I would probably have some theft deterrent around- tie everything down with steel cable, put up some surveillance... with an EOLR wire loop with dialer to phone my cellphone the SECOND someone breaches the line...


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

It's probably Gemmy or Fitco..They're always stealing our prop ideas. Why not the actual thing? Seriously, sorry to hear that. Hope you get it back.


----------



## HauntedHacienda (Sep 16, 2008)

sorry to hear of what had happened.
Man, that just SUCKS! 
We have Pics from previous years' Yard Haunts, so we can ID All of our stuff.


----------



## Front Yard Fright (Dec 23, 2005)

That sucks man. I hope you find it in one piece.

I had a teenager go through my haunt Saturday and tried to rip off one of my platters from my kitchen.
I freaked out, grabbed her by the arm, and yanked her out of the haunt.
Then I dragged her by the arm in front of all the people waiting in line and told her to get the #@$% out.

I hope you get to do the same to the person who did this to you.
People suck.
:finger:.

Also, I'd look into getting some motion sensors for your yard. You can get them for about 13 bucks at Walmart and get the wired needed for about another 3 bucks. I'm adding at least 3 to my haunt to make sure nobody gives me any problems.


----------



## The Watcher (Sep 13, 2008)

I feel for you. That would have certainly ruined my day also. I don't decorate the front yard anymore. All of our kids or out of the house, and we never had many tot anyway. So now I have a big party in the back yard. We have a lighted path so the tot can still come and what a surprise they find. Full scale haunted house, food, entertainment. It's really starting to grow. My back yard is fenced and at night I have a large great pyrenesse. You can be sure if they get in, they will leave with less then they had, if they make it out at all. I would file a police report also. If you give them some pics, you might get lucky. I sure hope so.


----------



## Arastorm (Aug 19, 2008)

That totally sucks. I have the same problem, that now I put all mine up the day before and stay up. My neighbor had his cardboard tombstones stolen last year, and they were only cardboard. If you look around they probably put it in there yard. :lipsrsealeton:


----------



## Spider Rider (Nov 8, 2006)

I like the backyard idea, Watcher. I am sorry to hear about the punk thieves
Spartan005. I hope they have all tricks and no treats this Halloween.

I only display a few nights and hand truck everything in to the garage at the end of every night.


----------



## MJDEADZINES (Nov 13, 2007)

that does suck! I had a similar thing happen last night. I went to bed and a few minutes later I heard a BOOM. I got up to check on the kids and looked outside and our witch/cauldron etc was missing. I was like WHAAA? We worked on her all last week. SO I go outside its almost midnight probably not the smartest thing to do with no weapon or husband. lol The witch and everything is just collapsed on the ground even the REAL wooden post that we had put in the ground to hold the cauldron. At first I thought MAYBE it was an animal but it would have had to be a strong animal. I haven't even uncovered the witches head to see if its smashed in it was a hack of the crystal ball witch and she had a very sturdy wooden body for a frame. I couldn't even sleep last night wondering whatelse would get messed up. I have a camera I need to get hooked back up. I've been sick for a few days so I haven't even wanted to mess with it and its raining. *ugh*.


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

Dude, make a better one now


----------



## pixiescandles (Oct 18, 2007)

Spartan005 said:


> Thanks a lot guys and bignick, I'll definetely check out craigslist, I wouldn't be surprised if that happened. What should I do with the rest of the props though? Leave them out and take my chances or what?


Sorry it happened to you....I know how you feel cause it happened to me last year. I took all the rest of my prop down after it happened...then I started thinking I wasnt letting them get the best of me so I would put up and take down every night...even made new props like the ones stolen.


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

Very sorry to hear of your loss , we are all in mourning about it.

You could also try if you have a my space and facebook accounts , post a pic of it as wanted your prop pic and then also the thiff that stole it..so many peeps on there someone might have seen it..or send me one and I will put It on both of mine for you.


----------



## Spookie (Aug 26, 2008)

I'm sorry to hear you were burglarized. If you have a photo of the prop, maybe you could make a sign to put in the prop's original place in the yard along with a picture of it on the sign face and saying something like "Stolen by a thief in our neighborhood". Take a picture of all of it and see if your local newspaper will run an article on thefts of holiday displays be it Halloween or Christmas. Maybe even offer a reward. Give the police a photo of what was stolen. Let them get involved if they will, especially if they see it on display in someone's yard. The more people that see the prop and know about it the better chances the low-life will get theirs.

Thieves are thieves and you were robbed. As for comments about the economy, poor people have values and don't steal. Please, no excuse for criminal activity.


----------



## EMU (Dec 4, 2007)

this is the kind of stuff that can make my season go sour, it drives me insane to think someone can't go try and buy one online or make it, or something of the sort, In my town they find it funny to mess with my stones, so some days i bring props to school with me, to show them off and also to warn some of the people n my school that im serious about my things, and when theyre taken i will go through everything to find them, i really hope you get your prop back, keep an eye out on ebay aswell


----------



## Spartan005 (Mar 13, 2007)

Sorry to hear that MJ

Anyway thanks a lot guys. Fortunately there has been some good news today.... I've been keeping my eye out on this small wooden playground that I saw near a curb for a while now. Originally the owners said someone else was going to take it but they gave me a call today and told me it was mine. Literally 6 minutes later I was at their doorstep with my neighbor and his pickup truck to help me lug it back home. 

The whole time I thought about how I was going to make it into a mausoleum, but once we got it back home we flipped it upside down and me and my dad instantly said "gallows" 

I'll post pics in a bit. but yeah pretty good trade off... zombie for gallows lol


----------



## lowdwnrob (Jul 2, 2008)

That sucks so bad. Thats one of my biggest fears. Do you have pics of it incase you or a friend sees it somewhere? I hope you get it back.


----------



## Tyler (Jul 17, 2008)

Glad your felling better, it really sucks to have things stolen, I had it happen once before too.


----------



## davy2 (Sep 10, 2008)

Yeah, it's a really bad feeling...I had Christmas decorations stolen 2 years in a row...I did not decorate for another two years, I was so mad...kinda just ruined things for me...I have several security cameras now...let the little s*** try it now...!


----------



## halfcracked (Oct 13, 2006)

Dude!
That's just wrong.


----------



## biggnboog (Oct 11, 2008)

sorry to hear spartan


----------



## smileyface4u23 (Apr 1, 2008)

I'm so sorry to hear about that Spartan. That just really drives me crazy. When I was little, I was taught not to touch things that belonged to other people. Apparently, that isn't something that everyone learns, which is why I don't put most of our stuff out until Halloween day. 

I live in constant fear that the giant pumpkin head I put over our pole light in the front yard is going to be gone one morning, and all it is is a plastic head. My mother in law and I both have pumpkins and snowmen heads for the lights, and I used to not worry about it, until my mother in law had her snowman head...and the pole light under it, ripped completely off the pole. She was closing her curtains, and thought the front yard looked awfully dark - looked out and saw 2 bare wires sticking up from the pole. Some people just have no respect for others.

I hope you get your zombie back - and if you don't, I'm sure you'll end up making something even better. :winketon:


----------



## jrzmac (Aug 22, 2006)

Let me know if you catch up with the dudes who ripped you off. We got way's of taking care of those kind of j***offs in jersey. Little trip out to the weeds in Seacaucus, ba-ding, ba-dang. Nobody would even think twice about f*ing with your house again.


----------



## Moon Dog (Oct 3, 2006)

Man, when someone steals from one of us, they steal from all of us!


----------



## Aelwyn (Jul 7, 2008)

I'm sorry that happened, Spartan.

If you have photos of it, maybe post "Stolen Zombie" flyers around your neighbourhood and put them in peoples' mailboxes. Send a letter to the editor of the local newspaper, complete with a photo of the zombie. That's what I would do if someone ripped off my more pricey props (if they want my dollar tree tombstones, they can have 'em).

Of course, I'm not putting anything out until at least next weekend. Don't want to risk the brats from the HS down the street stealing anything.


----------



## Spartan005 (Mar 13, 2007)

^ yeah I would but the only picture I have is a close up shot of his face... plus I don't think the neighborhood would appreciate pictures of zombies all over the place lol. 

I took basically every prop back inside though, except for a styrofoam coffin I got from the spirit store last year... but thats on my front porch which is always lit. if it does happen again though, I'll be having a chat with the police.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Just caught this thread...That sucks.
Hope it doesn't detour you from going all out for this year.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

I just don't understand why people do things like this. You put it out for everyone to enjoy. Spartan I'm glad you're not letting this ruin your Halloween. Perhaps a prop thief effigy can go on your new gallows.


----------



## Tyler (Jul 17, 2008)

Just remember, whoever stole it will get there's eventually.


----------



## Eldritch_Horror (Jul 27, 2008)

Sorry for your loss! Hope you get him back! Stuff like this makes me want to put an invisible fence on my property and wire up the props with fireworks! Let the a-holes get a few feet down the street and have a Halloween they'll never forget!


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

smileyface4u23 said:


> I'm so sorry to hear about that Spartan. That just really drives me crazy. When I was little, I was taught not to touch things that belonged to other people. Apparently, that isn't something that everyone learns, which is why I don't put most of our stuff out until Halloween day.


its a shame how bad kids are these days.....my parents raised me really good. I would never do this sort of thing.

I live in a peacefull neighborhood...but i am not about to take any chances.

I won't be putting anything out until the day of. and i will be present the whole time.:xbones:


----------



## shaunathan (Sep 18, 2005)

I had a handmade tombstone stolen year before last. from what I could gather from the neighborhood kids someone stole it on a dare, but they later left it in some school Halloween display and it got tossed at the end of the year with everything the kids didn't pick up. 

Look up the punishment for art theft in your area. Often it's more severe than simple petty theft or minor theft. I had found the kid that stole my tombstone, I'd have charged him with that


----------



## billman (May 3, 2006)

You should post an ad on craigslist with pics (if you have them) of the prop. Also, write in the description how much hard work you did on it. I bet if they don't try to sell it. They will definitely put it out in their yard. Good luck!


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

turtle2778 said:


> Ya know that just pisses me off. People dont steal christmas stuff cuz its LAME. So your zombie must have been cool. Dude that sucks Im soo sorry.


Au Contraire. Christmas decorations get stolen. I know more than one person who has had major theft of their yard decor.

I am going to be the lame butt-head in the thread. People steal. They have always stolen, and it won't change. Kids are no worse now than ever. When my Dad was a kid there was no trick-or-treating but there was a lot of vandalism.Egging houses and destroying grave yards aren't new concepts.)
I don't intend to be down on the kids because I am sure adults do it also.

I can empathize with your loss. I had a large prop stolen a few years ago, and now I don't set anything out until 10/31, which is exhausting. I reported it but I am pretty sure Jason Voorhies is in the lobby of an LSU frat house with a beer can stuck to his hand. LOL!...and yes, I went looking for him. Gone forever. I hope he is enjoying his beer!


----------



## Spartan005 (Mar 13, 2007)

Remember that playground I mentioned earlier.....










Yeah, I'd say it was a good trade


----------



## Eldritch_Horror (Jul 27, 2008)

Sweet!!!!!


----------



## crazy8svt (Nov 7, 2007)

i worried about that until i put up a scouting camera you can get them at any outdoors store or e-bay. It wont stop them but you'll be able to give the cops a clear picture and chances are it's someone close to you, confront them with it and give them the choice, cops or prop


----------



## billman (May 3, 2006)

I remember seeing a long time back a simple motion sensor alarm system that had a wireless type pager that would go off to alert you when someone tripped the alarm. As well as an audible alarm for the crook. This way if they tried to take something again it would wake you up.


----------



## Death Wraith (Mar 23, 2006)

We can't put anything out at our house due to thefts and vandalism throughout the year. And we live in a small town and middle-class neighborhood. Unfortunately it's right next to the city park so every little hood from the lower end of town ends up walking past our house. We've had two stereos stolen out of our vehicles, my wife's car stolen (but recovered within an hour), backpacks stolen, yard decorations, one huge pumpkin and christmas decorations. I refuse to put out any more decorations which is really a shame considering all the quality stuff I have made over the years. Thankfully I have an inside haunt where I can set everything up and lots of people can come see.

I'd love to not only catch the people who do this but also make them PAY. We all know a slap on the wrist from law enforcement is all they would get, which doesn't begin to make up for the hours of work we do. If only I could wire up all my props so they would get a shock when grabbing them, or maybe razor blades in the sides of the pumpkins...! But then WE get sued when the VANDAL gets hurt....


----------



## Death in the Reaper (Apr 23, 2007)

This is why my dad, Vlad, doesn't sleep on Goosey night and why he doesn't start setting up the little things until the night before. It sucks for him because he is up all night and then dead tired on Halloween. I don't know if we've ever had anything stolen in the past but I do know Vlad is very good about making sure nothing lightweight and easy to steal is out before Goosey night. And then all that stuff comes down the night of so it won't be stolen.

I never liked Goosey night or understood why people had to steal stuff. It's sad that people have to steal and ruin holidays for everyone else because they're too talentless to make something themselves or too lazy to make the money to buy something nice of their own.


----------



## the_PROCRASTINATOR (Oct 14, 2006)

I just finished installing lock on my haunt doors so that things won't walk while I am sleeping. I have never really had a problem, but I don't want to feel that feeling.
Sorry Bro.
VH


----------



## Sunkenbier (Jan 5, 2009)

Im paranoid about my yard haunt being stolen or vandelized. I will have a cam running 24x7 when its up this year. IM also thing of some other monitoring solutions.


----------



## Professor Vlad (Sep 1, 2008)

Ah what fools these mortals be. had a similar issue in my area until i decided to stop the mayhem. lol a neighbor gave me the idea and my own twisted mind filled in the details lol 

Boils and Ghouls i designed and built Frank2.0. A 6 foot tall full motion, hidden ip-security cam. lol His head hides a ip cemrea that is connected via either a wireless signal or cat-5 network cable to your laptop and is fully automated and will allow you to keep track of all your display with his motorised neck and motion sensor array. lol all you need is a computer with internet access. the camera is intenet ready with only about 5 minutes of setup lol. 

I have already stopped 5 thefts and 4 vandalizm attempts. If anyone would like to get plans and a list of building items let me know. Frank is a hit in my area i have orders for 5 more lol


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

What we should do is rub poison arrow frog juice all over our props, and put up a sign that says" dont touch anything or you will truly be sorry". Then if you come out in the morning and see a corpse in your yard 5 feet from the prop he was trying to steal you can just lean him up against the nearest tombstone and you have a brand new free groundbreaker. Sometimes people really suck and deserve bad things to happen to them.


----------



## Bone To Pick (Oct 23, 2007)

I wonder if the jerk(s) who stole the zombie prop from your yard could be charged with "groundbreaking and entering." 

Sorry that happened to you.


----------



## Spartan005 (Mar 13, 2007)

wow lol i forgot this happened. Never found the prop or the people responsible but some awesome stuff happened after halloween that more than made up for it. One of my sister's friends hosted a halloween party and went 'all out' for it. After it was over he didn't want to store any of the decorations and decided to give me this gigantic hanging prop... the head allone must be 4 feet tall. Anyway everything always works out in the end

edit: and a few days before halloween I went to a halloween store and told them about my haunt and how it was for charity. The guy working there was awesome and gave me one of those 12' hanging ghost props for free.


----------



## Devils Chariot (May 23, 2007)

While I don't get to setup any earlier than Halloween day, I have always though of how to secure a prop or to discourage theft.

One idea wad to put a small wire cable run line, so that you can grab the prop and start running, but at a certain distance the line runs out and either yanks the prop from your hand or knocks you on your ass.

Another i dead was similar, but to have one of those little personal alarms attached to the prop, and when grab the prop, it pulls the pin on the alarm, and with the alarm being attached to the prop, follows the thief down the street until they drop the prop.

these are only $2 each:


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

DC, I like that idea. I always want to set up a few days before the big night but I know what'll happen - maybe that's the answer?


----------



## Devils Chariot (May 23, 2007)

my car was vandalized by my neighbor, so I set security cameras, but it was all for nothing. Even the people who came near my car couldn't be identified in court, and I spent like 2k on hardware. i learned the hard way to just sucker punch the punks and let it devolve into a he said we said with the cops.

My approach now is to make you aware its in progress so you can engage in some vigilante justice.


----------



## billman (May 3, 2006)

Gran Torino would be proud!! "Get off my lawn!!" hahaha...


----------

